
Microsoft's Price Hikes Paying Off as SQL Server Business Hits $5B Mark (2014) - yuhong
http://www.crn.com/news/cloud/300072551/microsofts-enterprise-software-price-hikes-paying-off-as-sql-server-business-hits-5-billion-mark.htm
======
yuhong
Recently I have been thinking about this more, particularly whether this is
spreading to things other than SQL Server such as Windows.

